# No shoes like brown shoes.



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I never thought I would live long enough to bear witness to it, but it has happened.

I saw a picture today of Bank of Canada head Stephen Poloz and he was standing on a stage wearing a dark blue suit and..............brown shoes.

View attachment 10729


Yes I know.......your eyes don't deceive you........they are in fact brown shoes.

I have seen our PM wearing dark suits and brown shoes but thought perhaps it was simply an early morning fashion oversight on his part.

Forever rendered obsolete and destined for the trash bin of history is the classic George Gobel line.............(sorry........you have to watch the video)


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

It means there is some serious belt tightening to come....


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I saw Stephen Poloz at YYZ international arrivals recently. He was accompanied by an airport official and was being whisked past the connections queue. He was wearing a shirt, slacks, and no jacket. I didn't see what colour shoes he was wearing. I'm quite certain it was he. Probably returning from some international summit or other.

A Google search on brown shoes turns up several men's fashion websites. The style gurus say that they are quite acceptable with black or blue suits, provided that there is a contrast. So light brown would be better than dark brown.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

After seeing lots of brown color shoes, I bought a brown color loafers from Aldo recently. I wear it with blue/gray color pants


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Fashion trends evolve, but to my ancient eyes..........it is blasphemy to wear brown shoes with a dark business suit. 

In the days of yore, a youngster showing up to a business meeting in such a mismatch would be destined for quick dispatch to the mail room.

My first full time job from 1967 to 1978 was in a Florsheim owned shoe factory. We manufactured high class business shoes for men.

I started there as a hand cutter, using a razor blade knife to cut all the pieces of the shoes from the leather skins. I was the shipping supervisor when I left.

Ah...........the days of the wingtips and brougham shoes. The nattily dressed business man wouldn't be seen without them.

And then they started importing shoes from Italy and selling those as a sideline only. As I reflect.............it may have been the ground floor of globalization.

"Italy".........we said, "imagine shipping shoes all the way from Italy"............and we laughed and laughed.

View attachment 10737


View attachment 10745


How well I remember these..............boxes and all. Scott McHale Shoes was the company I worked for and these shoes were found at a garage sale.

I might have even had a hand in making those......50 years ago.

View attachment 10753


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd add that in addition to colour:
View attachment 10761

:smile-new:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

me i have such a crush on any kind of hand-stitched tan/brown/caramel coloured wingtip shoe. Skinny pants & no socks to complete the look.

sags was the PM wearing socks? i sincerely hope not.








.












.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Black shoes and blue suits _don't always need_ to go together. Just my $0.02.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> ...no socks...


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I'd add that in addition to colour:
> View attachment 10761
> 
> :smile-new:


I actually prefer the one on the right.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Definitely more trendy (right) vs. traditional (left).


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, I was going to say the ones on the left are a bit more fusty or conservative. They're not ugly, but having had both styles the ones on the right are sleeker and I look for more that style if I need dress shoes.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Don't know Humble.........didn't notice about JT, but the protocol for the wearing of socks seems to be fading fast as well.

My son's former girlfriend always wore different colored oddball socks all the time. I think she just grabbed anything in the drawer, and now dresses up our grandson in different colored oddball socks. 

He thinks he looks cool. I think...... he needs to learn to match his socks with his wardrobe.

I know tight legged pants are all the rage for young men these days, but I always thought the "George Stroumboulopoulos look" didn't quite work on Hockey Night in Canada.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe I shouldn't be the one to talk though.

I can often be found wandering around the city dressed like a hobo...........because it just doesn't matter anymore.

_He said I'll never again turn the young ladies heads

Or go running off in to the wind

I'm three quarters home from the start to the end

And I wish I was eighteen again._


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

sags. If you are this turned off by those brown shoes, then I suppose I shouldn't show you the shoes that Nigel Farage wore to an outdoor party a few weeks ago.

Farage is on the right:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmcHUQJWAAAcyJ7.jpg:large

You'll have to click the link... not sure how to embed pics like you did.

Funny, I only just noticed the loafers that the middle guy is wearing.

Point being: there's far worse out there. Brown shoes paired with a dark blue suit appears to be on the tame side of trendy. IMO it looks good.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Great pic!
Sags, Barwelle's pic says it all. I was going to suggest we are not doing our part to support the fashion industry, but I realize the world is our oyster now. We have the flexibility to mix and match and dress however we wish!
With some imagination you do not need to look like a hobo - look at the picture - blue jeans & tee shirt with a double breasted jacket and his wife's slippers(?). Or a checkered shirt with a striped jacket and a patterned tie (and shoes off the flag pole?) 
Let's get ourselves down to the nearest Value Village or Thrift Store and get with that summer garden party crowd!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Village des Valeurs it is. I once took off my parka in one of those stores & next thing i knew somebody was running away to the cashier with it ... 

yes he's wearing his wife's slippers. What long feet she has.

plus the drink. Is that a small tumbler with a splash of gin & a great big fat avocado half smooshed into the glass? 

me i think a gin-&-avocado smoothie with crushed ice might be very nice on a hot summer day

.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Poor chap on the left looks uncomfortable. Nigel can be a boorish drinker. 

I love the slipper comment above . Sadly, my own wife hates it when I borrow her footwear.


----------



## amack081 (Jun 23, 2015)

I often wear brown dress shoes with blue pants so long as my belt is also brown.

There are certain things that I will never change though:
1) Shoes always match belt colour
2) Always wear a belt with dress pants
3) Always wear socks


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

olivaw said:


> Poor chap on the left looks uncomfortable. Nigel can be a boorish drinker.
> 
> I love the slipper comment above . Sadly, my own wife hates it when I borrow her footwear.
> 
> View attachment 10777



"Poor" chap ? Either you are trying to be funny-ish or you are clueless about the photo you are commenting on. Hint: News Corp


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

clearly rupert looks uncomfortable because he's been kept waiting so long for his gin-&-avocado smoothie

the waiter has to come around with the emulsion blender, see

rupert is 84, it's so hard to have to wait for your drink at the age of 84

.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think in the photo of Farage and company, it looks like his UK shoes might be made of plastic or vinyl...........

And in the background of the picture........the rich and powerful apparently don't sit on lawn chairs like regular folks. They get the help to move the living room furniture out to the lawn.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

*who's the hottie wearing these shoes?

anyone?*

.










.










.











.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I believe that's Theresa May. She apparently has a shoe thing going on.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^

indeed it is she.

evidently May supported cameron in the Remain campaign. Now she's 100% for the leaves, says disappointed politicians must not be allowed to sabotage Brexit, something like that.

you'd think she must have been a lawyer, to be able to shift her pov so fast. But no, her background prior to politics was in finance.

they say May resembles thatcher in not caring what the public thinks of her. They say she's high-principled, enlightened & progressive in many areas, a born political fighter. From reading her speech today i get a strong sense of devotion to public service.

i'll never agree with conservative paahhtee politics & if i voted in the UK i'd probably vote against Theresa May most of the time. But with her long participation in politics, she appears to be a helluva good find for otherwise-rudderless great britain at this moment.


.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> indeed it is she.
> 
> evidently May supported cameron in the Remain campaign. Now she's 100% for the leaves, says disappointed politicians must not be allowed to sabotage Brexit, something like that.
> 
> ...



.
Perhaps May is not what she seems but she is probably the best person to lead the country right now. She has nice shoes. All the better for kicking butts with.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Deleted, duplicate post.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Kenneth Clarke (who looked inebriated in the video) called her a "bloody difficult woman". High praise indeed. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/li...loody-difficult-woman-is-the-ultimate-compli/


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

England is in a bloody difficult predicament. 

I wonder if May will wear boots to visit the Queen.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

i've never voted for any conservative party in my life but i find myself marvelling, i find myself rejoicing, i find myself wondering how england ever got so lucky as to pull this deus ex machina down from the heavens. 

britain faces perhaps its greatest challenge since WW II. But there she stands, a brand-new prime minister, fully programmed, ready to go. Her voting record suggests a strong sense of social justice.

what i find delicious in Theresa May's early remarks is the fact that she's got sweeping reforms in education, jobs, immigration & housing to announce in the next few weeks. Now, May didn't just sit down at her kitchen table in the wee hours of 24 june 2016 & hatch out all those complex plans with a few keystrokes on a mobile. She must have been working towards the PM position with a shadow committee for months, if not years.

possibly david cameron favoured May's hand by confiding many moons ago - to her ears only - his intention to resign immediately if Brexit would win.


.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Theresa May could save the UK...............or maybe not. 

She will have to be cautious going forward. 

[video]http://gph.is/28OwWZy[/video]


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

fox hunting. Traditional pastime of royals, titled aristocrats & the really really rich.

fox hunts have been banned in england. They damage farmland & hedgerow, often end up with a wild creature being mauled to death by the hunters' dogs. In addition there's something about the titled plutes riding by in a posse, with their trademark red coats & their pack of loudly baying hounds, that ticks off the average british cottager, whose beloved country garden has just been trampled into mud by the hunt.

in 2009, Theresa May voted to support an appeal aimed at ending the ban. She supported resumption of free fox hunting.

not that theresa herself rides to hounds. We haven't yet seen her in riding boots.

still, the fact that she'd support fox hunts shows what a stubborn bloody difficult politician she can be.


----------



## carol palmer (Jul 12, 2016)

for some reason I dont like brown shoes


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The choice of shoes can be important.

Writers are still recalling defense lawyer Marie Henein's choices of footwear.

The scene of her crossing the courtroom floor holding yet another email document or letter, with the relentless clicking of her high fashion heels resonating throughout the room, is still described in some post judgement articles.

Henein certainly used them to help create the aura she wanted to convey. Strong, confident, prepared and ready to engage.............was the message.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

carol palmer said:


> for some reason I dont like brown shoes



old brown shoes come in handy when one is working in garden sheds, though

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...utdoor-Sheds?p=1204145&viewfull=1#post1204145


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

The Bank of Canada left the interest rate at 0.5% and reduced the economic growth forecast, and blamed Brexit. Who can afford brown shoes in such an environment. 


> The BoC now only expects the Canadian economy to expand by 1.3% this year, down from 1.7% just three months ago - before the EU referendum spooked the global economy.
> 
> And it estimates that Brexit will wipe 0.1% off Canadian growth, as confidence, trade links and financial conditions all suffer.
> 
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/busines...pound-stock-markets-theresa-may-business-live


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I think these shoes may become as popular as Nicola Sturgeon.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

evidently ms Sturgeon has also recently said that it could be possible - a way could be found - for scotland to remain within both the EU & the UK.

me i'm liking the ladies. Nicola. Theresa. Angela. I'm thinking Hillary will make a good member of the quartet even though her name doesn't end with an "a."


.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Nicola Sturgeon appears to have been the only British politician with a plan for Scotland after the Brexit vote. I suspect that she will become a significant historic figure because she has the power and the plan to alter the course of British history. 

Hillary Clinton will be historic for being the first female president. 

I'm unsure about Theresa May. Appointing Boris as Foreign Secretary was a stumble.

Angela Merkel is a controversial figure who elicits strong feelings on both sides. That's usually how it goes for great people during their tenure. 

We live in an historically interesting time.


----------



## Jerry (Jul 22, 2016)

Hahahaha. 
indeed!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.


_*tim kaine has lots to offer a post-inauguration White House as VP but he's definitely a black shoe kind of guy.

hillary, though, might go for brown kicks. maybe even blue or red. stars & stripes.

*_.













.


----------



## mayallen (Aug 2, 2016)

Brown shoes are good with casual black clothing but they would not go well with formal black clothing. Dark brown shoes would go well with almost any color. Dark brown shoes would go well with green, yellow,gold and purple clothing.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hillary could really use a makeover though.

Some of those pant suits are............retro ?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I went to the doctor the other day and said "doc my teeth are all going yellow".

He told me to wear brown shoes and ties.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> Hillary could really use a makeover though.
> 
> Some of those pant suits are............retro ?




idk ... it's easy to imagine hillary in the White House but somehow it's impossible to imagine hillary in dresses


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the way that Hillary Clinton presents herself. 

Trump needs to update his outfit to better represent his stature.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^

sartor resartus

(signed)
poor pie who longs to be fashionable


----------

